# Prepare and Pray -- Homeschool Curriculum



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

Has anyone used this?

It looks neat, but until someone here mentioned it today, I'd never heard of it.

I'd love to hear from someone who has used it.

Also, anyone know a source for a gently used recent copy? (and affordable/inexpensive??)

Thanks!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I never heard of it either till today. I Googled it and found some people that have blogged about it and looked at the sample pages the authors put up. It looks good. When DH got home from work I showed him....he said for $65 it was worth the gamble as it is information that interests us and is geared to the kids so we will use it either way. I now have it on order. I won't get to the US for 3 more weeks to pick it up, but I'll try to remember to come back here and tell you what I think.

I did look everywhere I can think of for a used copy but see any. But one review I saw listed the subject covered....it covers everything except Math. So if you use just it and your Math program it's not too pricey.....yeah, I know, we are still going to add in all our tried and true curriculum, too, at least at the beginning.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I used it several years ago and we had a lot of fun with it. I primarily did it as a end of year through summer study, but I think my kids learned more than from the 'normal' school stuff. It has gone up significantly in price since I purchased it (I think it was around $40-45), I don't know if the 'new' version is any different.

You can cover a lot of subjects, and a little math can be covered (compass, orienteering type things).
Dawn


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

ANother question-- just how Hebraic is it?

Is it written in a format that non-hebraic (is that a word?) people can use it easily??

Thanks!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I looked at it and wondered if it could really be a complete curriculum. I love the premise of it. At lot of fun and lots of information - yes. I want to use it just so DS will get the connection between living and learning. I think it is a bargain also, even at this price.

Could it have a complete writing program in it though? I agree that science would be covered as well as reading, but witt unit studies, I always wonder just how the 'other' stuff is covered for a complete year's work.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

MY kids are still young, so I am planning to continue their grammar and phonics/reading along side of this as well as math. Of course I am saying this BEFORE I actually have the curriculum in my hands. But I also already own the LA and Math for next year and mine isn't expensive. So with this at $65, I will have spent lass then $100 for all their curriculum for next year (not including supplies). Sounds like a great bargain!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

joyfulheart said:


> ANother question-- just how Hebraic is it?
> 
> Is it written in a format that non-hebraic (is that a word?) people can use it easily??
> 
> Thanks!


As a "non-hebraic" (I have no idea if this is a word, either, but it works) family I'm sure we will have no problems using it. It being Hebraic, I believe, just means that Messianic Jews will not have to modify activities or recipes to fit with their beliefs. I saw mentioned on one of the blogs that there are no pork recipes, butchering (I think), and one or two other things. Nothing that I thought would make it any more difficult or "less effective".


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

curriculum to prepare adults and children . I have it and would not part with it. Enjoy.............

Blessings,
April


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

We have done it several times. The following are just my own opinions regarding it.

It is wonderful! We do it every few years just because it is so much fun.

I would not call it a full curriculum. It is more of a fun, literature, unit study - I supplement math, science, and grammar during the time we do P&P. I also do not think you could possibly stretch it to a full year, unless you are working with very young children. We generally spend 6 weeks on it.

I bought it about 8 years ago for around $40. It is a plain, black, 3 ring binder with what look like poorly photocopied sheets in it. In fact, when it came I called the company just to make sure I had not received a bootleg copy it was so poorly produced. Perhaps the increase in cost is due to improved publishing?

I had to go look after reading the previous posts, because I had no idea the authors were Hebraic. Thinking back, and asking my older children, they can not remember anything in the curriculum about it, either. We've done it three times since we bought it and it never dawned on us that the authors were that way, so unless the new version is drastically different, I don't think there would be a problem. If you are an atheist, you will have a lot less assignments to choose from.

There is also a downloadable program I just heard about called the Science of Survival. I don't have it, but it looks like it might be interesting.


----------



## rootsong (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm coming out of lurkdom because I'm excited to see a thread on this curriculum. I've not tried it but I've visited the site & *almost* ordered it several times. I'm on the fence about it, but it sounds really awesome.

My questions are: I was very curious about the "Hebraic bias" as they call it on their site. And on the list of sample pages one is a big map of Israel. I wondered if we study Israel as part of the curriculum?? But none of this is as important to me as my next question.

I wonder if people that live in suburbia can even use Prepare & Pray? Although we do have plans to move out onto some country property within the next year, we are in a typical suburban house on a teeny lot. I see the sample pages telling us to build things out of pine tree branches & such. I can try to be creative, borrowing bits of nature from the park, hikes or friends houses now & then.... but how realistic do you guys think it would be to try to use this curriculum in major suburbia? 

Thanks for any thoughts! :chicken:


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

I have found someone near me that lives in Dallas, tx-- DOWNTOWN dallas. They used this and had no problems using the curriculum.

As far as hebraic-- she didn't even know or realize it was hebraic. And she's really picky about religious stuff in her home. So Im not worried -- too much.

I will say though-- I sent them 3 emails asking questions, they were quick to reply.

But-- After debating it over and over, I went ahead and ordered it on 5/24. I called a week later-- gand the husband said it would be mailed on 6/1. So since then, I have contacted them twice (via email) asking for shipping/tracking info--- they have not replied or called. I'm a little frustrated about that. I have no idea HOW or WHEN they shipped... but considering I bought it on 5/24, I would have expected the program by now!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I ordered on May 20st. I got an auto-mated e-mail saying a shipping label had been created for it to go out on May 29th (includes USPS tracking #). According to USPS my parents received it on May 30th - that's 1 day from Oregon to Ohio.

Did you get an auto-mated e-mail saying the shipping label had been made?? I would expect it should have been in the mail to you by now.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

Nothing except a thanks for ordering email-- no shipping info, nothing.

Even checked the spam folder. I just sent them a THIRD email-- hasn't arrived, and no replies for them really frustrates me.

If I don't get it in a week (or at least them answering my questions), I'm filing a report with my cc company for a refund.  

I was really really excited to start this program.


----------



## rootsong (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, I decided to take the plunge. I just ordered Prepare & Pray! I'm excited, I can't wait til it comes. I hope I like it! I've never spent so much on one school related book or curriculum before so I'm nervous. It SOUNDS so awesome. I'd love to compare thoughts once you guys receive your copies as well.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

Just be prepared for the slow shipping. ANd they mail it media mail.

I ordered it on 5/24.
They said it would ship on 6/1 -- but they acutally shipped it 6/5 and PROMISED I would have it in 3 business days. (even though they shipped it media mail which takes 14+ days??) 

Still have not rec'd it.

I understand they are a busy family. SO ARE WE!

I'm frustrated == this had better be a really good program! LOL


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I rarely come here as my last just graduated from high school. We used this several years ago and used it more as a supplement than as a stand alone. As stated before, the pages were poorly copied and that was my main disappointment in the whole program.

If my dd does not use it for her children I will sell it here. I think it would be good to have around.

ar


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

It finally arrived today!

A few things-- the pages are copies of copies of copies.... some pages are very annoying to read. For the price, I did expect better quality-- sorry, this is a pet peeve of mine. They want to be publishing a curriculum they need to do it right. 

I bought both Prepare and Pray AND the second program, Blessed Assurance.

I bought NEW because when speaking with the publisher they assured me the newer one was updated with new info, better quality, etc.... BUT-- I have compared this NEW (more expensive) program to the used version that was purchased 5+ years ago by a local homeschooling family and there is no difference at all. Page for page is exactly the same. So, if you can find it used, do it-- and save some money!

Now ya'll are probably aware this is not a COMPLETE curriculum-- in my opinion, you need to add some math, phonics, etc... But it's cute and fun looking. I know my boys will enjoy it as a summertime thing. 

Just looking, I dont see how Prepare and Pray could be stretched to an entire year (but I am just looking-- maybe it's more meaty than it appears??), but looks great as a short filler (perfect for our summer!)

There are definately some great activities in this book-- things my boys are already excited to try-- things every child should learn. For that, it makes it worth the money.

Also, for those asking-- it does not appear to be slanted towards any specific religion-- it says to pray, read verses from the Bible and discuss. So the curriculum seems open to any religion that adresses the Bible. (so far, just by looking)


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I am disappointed that this program has not been improved. They certainly have a great concept and this is begging to be taught. Maybe someone here can take a bold step and write a more professional looking and more complete program. Just as there are many math programs available we could sure use another preparedness one as well,

Any takers?


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

I was just going to post this for sale. We are moving yet again and I am not going to keep moving my homeschool stuff every year or two! I will sell it for $28ppd. Let me know if you want it.
Thanks
Chris

email me at: [email protected]


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

OK, I've had my copy in hand for about a month and I have just spent 3 days working on setting up the first three chapters for use this fall......so here is my 2 cents.

It's a good curriculum, I can see getting a full years worth of school out of it (not counting math and phonics) if you do all the writing and research that it takes to do that writing. If you study the suggested topics that don't exactly go along with the book (Pilgrims, westward expansion, etc) it should be enough.

I bought it new for $65ish. It is not the most professional presentation, there are miss spelled words, bad photocopies (bits running off the page) and pages that have been photo copied too many times from other copies making them a bit fuzz to read - but still readable......but.....the amount of work it would take to put this together is worth more the the $65ish I spent. 

I could see myself witting such curriculum some day, but I don't have the time now. For now I will use this, take notes on what I would change and on what I like....then someday maybe write one of my own. Knowing how much publishing costs and how BAD the printing is in this.....I'm thinking a e-book curriculum might be the best bet! 

Last thing, I am entering this all into Homeschool Tracker. Anyone out there with HST+ that's interested in the LP (you'll have to have the curriculum in hand to understand the LP) PM me and I'll send you a copy - when I'm done or as I go...your choice.


----------

